# Time For Upgrades!



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
-Nismo CAI
-Nismo Headers
-Mossy Cat-Back
-ECU reflash
-Crank Pulley
-Wolf Cams???
-Sway/Strut bars
-Flywheel?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

jcb272 said:


> OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
> -Nismo CAI
> -Nismo Headers
> -Mossy Cat-Back
> ...


Nismo CAI=Go for it, you'll love it
Nismo Headers=Not familiar with them, had HotShot myself
Mossy=Hell Yeah!!! My favorite of them all
ECU=Technosquare all the way
Pully=Unorthodox Racing
Cams=Either JWT (wolf) or Nismo
Bars=???? Nismo is good, not familiar with the others
Flywheel=JWT again, great results for the buck

Make sure you have the ECU reflash done last after your done with everything else, you'll get the most out of it then.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

The Technosquare ECU is great because it helps the car breathe so much easier and takes away some of the quirkiness in the engine revs.
You'll love the NISMO intake when it hits 4500. 
The sway bars that come on the SER are the NISMO ones so don't worry about those. 
The strut bar from STILLEN looks good. 
The Mossy cat back is beautiful and was easy to install. The sound is not ricey but its not too loud either.


----------



## LionShare (May 15, 2006)

jcb272 said:


> OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
> -Nismo CAI
> -Nismo Headers
> -Mossy Cat-Back
> ...


-Nismo CAI = AEM with a Nismo badge but the Nismo ships wiht an oil filter which has been proven to damage your MAF - AEM now ships with a DryFlow (NO OIL) filter. Which ever "CAI" intake you grab and if your area is prone to moisture, buy a hydrofilter wrap from K&N or Injen. The Hydro valve is useless unless your area is prone to flooding or you plan on taking your SER off roading LOL. AEM is your best bet...hands down! Nismo is providing a disservice by offereing a CAI with an OIL based filter. If you HAVE to buy Nismo for what ever reason, do yourself a favour, buy yourself an Apexi or AEM dry filter.


-Nismo Headers...get ready for the SES light  and hopefully TS can address this with the ECU upgrade

-Mossy Cat-Back - personal preference
-ECU reflash - shippig is going to be a pain and if you plan on taking your car in for service = screwed
-Crank Pulley - unorthodox racing offers both underdrive and stock should you be a stereo freak...and red to match my engine compartment 
-Wolf Cams???
-Sway/Strut bars - SER stock bars=Nismo Swaybars ///Stillen is the only one that I know of who offers this and requires slight modification...you may also want to check out Raceline rear sway bar endlinks 
-Flywheel? big bucks labour wise

BTW: I don't see springs on your list? DO you already have springs installed? If not, it should be the first thing you install. That front wheel SUV gap is NASTY as NASTY gets...represent BRO!


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

LionShare said:


> -...Which ever "CAI" intake you grab and if your area is prone to moisture, buy a hydrofilter wrap from K&N or Injen. The Hydro valve is useless unless your area is prone to flooding or you plan on taking your SER off roading LOL....



Does this hydro wrap really work? Do I really need it? (live in PA, humid somewhat rainy summers...)


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

If I were to get a CAI - should I go w/ the NISMO? Does it bump up the horsepower allot or just help the sound?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

barbapj said:


> If I were to get a CAI - should I go w/ the NISMO? Does it bump up the horsepower allot or just help the sound?


It does add a bit of power, enuf that u can feel it seat of the pants, some mags claim up to 12-15hp. I went with AEM myself, supposedly they build the Nismo one, but it costs a lot less and uses a dry filter, ehereas the Nismo one has an oiled filter (still?). I had heard some rumours of the oiled filter element causing MAF problems, but I don't know if those are true.

I have the Stillen STB, looks weet, easy to put in, we'll see if it makes the car feel any better next tiime I take it to the track. I also have Tein springs, hunkers down the car a bit, better look, better handling. Eibach camber kit to adjust the camber between street and track, and the biggie, an HLSD goin' in this week! Woot!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Smokebaby said:


> It does add a bit of power, enuf that u can feel it seat of the pants, some mags claim up to 12-15hp. I went with AEM myself, supposedly they build the Nismo one, but it costs a lot less and uses a dry filter, ehereas the Nismo one has an oiled filter (still?). I had heard some rumours of the oiled filter element causing MAF problems, but I don't know if those are true.
> 
> I have the Stillen STB, looks weet, easy to put in, we'll see if it makes the car feel any better next tiime I take it to the track. I also have Tein springs, hunkers down the car a bit, better look, better handling. Eibach camber kit to adjust the camber between street and track, and the biggie, an HLSD goin' in this week! Woot!


The oiled filters are pre-oiled pretty well... it's when you clean and recharge them that problems arise. Unless you do it perfectly (like I failed to do on my Spec), you're looking at MAF sensor replacement.

Smokebaby, how much is the HLSD costing you installed? And is it HLSD or just LSD?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

It is an HLSD, it was an option on the '04 Max w/6spd (same tranny as the SE-R). I got it for about US$600 (CDN$700) delivered to my door (492 for the diff, about 100 for 2 day delivery). Order it on-line from Performance Nissan in Duarte. Locally it would have been close to 900 Cdn, and taken 4-6 weeks.

38411-8U010 LSD


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Install was C$1300, well worth it, torque steer is almost gone, pulls like crazy out of the corners! Whee!


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

jcb272 said:


> OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
> -Nismo CAI
> -Nismo Headers
> -Mossy Cat-Back
> ...


Yeah i think everything was addresed acuratly with the exception of the cams. The cams are expensive and a pain to deal with. If you can do it yourself then your going to have a lot of fun and honestly you would save time by taking the engine out of the car to do it. If you are going to have it done it's going to cost about 1000 just for labor. I have jwt cams in mine and it's cool as anything to hear an altima caming but just be warned dude it's a hassel.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone running Injen Intake (CAI)? They say "you can see gains of up to 16hp/19 ft.lbs of torque."


----------



## Frm350ZtoSE-R (Sep 17, 2006)

jcb272 said:


> OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
> -Nismo CAI
> -Nismo Headers
> -Mossy Cat-Back
> ...


Hold up, yes i am a newbie got a 06 se-r 6m/t. I never knew they had that many performance parts for the se-r.... where are you going to order it from any performance websites that sell se-r parts?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

2005SE-R said:


> Anyone running Injen Intake (CAI)? They say "you can see gains of up to 16hp/19 ft.lbs of torque."


The gains from any CAI for our cars are going to be about the same. Some test conditions will show better gains for one over another but day to day they will be the same. With that said I would go nismo because it sounds better.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

i just installed mine )))))))) no more [email protected]


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I have an AEM intake....w/ Mossy exhaust, I also advanced my timing 2*...and to round off my beginner mods..I added the AT ground kit / Sun Systems Hyper-Voltage kit.
I noticed a good increase in throttle response....and the intake around 4000....sounds great!!!!


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

yes ty for the help,i just installed the injen MRtech CAI and what a damn difference.i also ordered a stock size unorthodox lightened crank pulley,the SUN hyper ground wire set and am waiting on the mossy ppl to get more cat-backs in supply  also i need headers badly,cant find a reputable company that makes them for the SE-R,hotshot is goin bankrupt i think, so forget them.. :/ ?????????????? is there a after market down pipe for my SE-R that will eliminate the 3 pre-cats ?? if i cant get any headers.Almost forgot , i just got Sirius sat radio and gettin it installed on the 23 of jan,also thinking about a viper alarm with auto start not sure if i wanna spend 500 more on these no-go-faster parts though


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

2005SE-R said:


> Anyone running Injen Intake (CAI)? They say "you can see gains of up to 16hp/19 ft.lbs of torque."


i got the injsp1978 w/mr tech and got a car lenth from it ,so i would say yes atleast 15hp.


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

RealDealSE-R said:


> and am waiting on the mossy ppl to get more cat-backs in supply


go to G s p e c . c o m They have mossy cat-back.


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

I also just had a AEM CAI put in - too new to notice the gains that some say there can be, but it does have an improved sound when you really hit the gas and get above 4000 rpm. I got mine for around $270.00, so it wasn't really expensive. Self install, not difficult and took about an hour.


----------



## getbusy_3.5x (Sep 25, 2007)

*Nismo headers for 3.5L altima?*



jcb272 said:


> OK..... I've done some research and now I am ready to start tuning. Please give me your comments/suggestions on the following:
> -Nismo CAI
> -Nismo Headers
> -Mossy Cat-Back
> ...



Nismo does not make headers for 3.5L altima engines... or am I wrong?
I checked out nismo catalogue and only lists the 2.5L for the altima


----------



## getbusy_3.5x (Sep 25, 2007)

video/sound clips of what my altima sounds like with Nismo CAI and Catback.

In-cabin: 
YouTube - 06 Altima 3.5 Nismo cold air intake & Nismo catback (inside)

Outside: 
YouTube - 06 altima 3.5 nismo CAI & catback driving by #1
YouTube - 06 altima 3.5 nismo CAI & catback driving by #2
YouTube - 06 altima 3.5 nismo CAI & catback driving by #3


----------

